# We hammered those jokers today!



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Stretched the 10 wts a bit and got the new guy his first!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that looks like some serious fun!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Amazing pictures man!!! Nice catch!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Two thumbs WAY up!
Been dying to get out there with the fly rod, but work keeps that from happening. 
Thanks for sharing for those of us who haven't found the time to sneak out lately.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome shots....way ta handle em on the fly!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Feesh on the fly TF :thumbsup:. IWG !


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Water looks pretty green - were you sight casting or blind casting? Always on top?


Been outa town for 4 weeks - ready to get some!

NICE CATCH !!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw them all. Got a few on clousers, some on a new mantis shrimp I have been spinning and they were bum rushing the poppers pretty hard. It really didn't matter what you threw at em as much as how you presented it.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

What # tippet/leader are you using?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What's a tippet?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey- funny guy....

Anyway, nice fish. Really enjoyed the pics!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

The lightest I use under normal conditions is 20# hard mason. You can easily get away with a single length of whatever leader material you would normally use for them on spinning tackle. I have never been one to chase down line class records, and catching fish on ultralight frog hair just never did it for me. We whoop these fish just as fast with the fly as you can on a spinning outfit. It gets them back in the water quick, where they swim back to their buddies without incident. Leader recipes and tippets, shock leader, etc are really an afterthought for the type of fishing that we do


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

timeflies said:


> The lightest I use under normal conditions is 20# hard mason. You can easily get away with a single length of whatever leader material you would normally use for them on spinning tackle. I have never been one to chase down line class records, and catching fish on ultralight frog hair just never did it for me. We whoop these fish just as fast with the fly as you can on a spinning outfit. It gets them back in the water quick, where they swim back to their buddies without incident. Leader recipes and tippets, shock leader, etc are really an afterthought for the type of fishing that we do



10-4

I've yet to catch a red on the new fly rod... Just got back into fly fishing here recently...


----------

